# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  21 things about depression....

## rose

http://www.viralthread.com/21-depres...dy-ever-drops/

----------


## OldMike

Thanks Rose.

4. It distorts your perception of reality

This is so true for me even though I know my perception is wrong and my thinking is all screwed up, I still believe my thoughts. I suppose that is what makes it so difficult to counteract.

----------


## S deleted

21 is so true.

----------


## Suzi

That's such a great list to help others understand a little more.

----------

